# Now im aaa Monteverdi born again convert after hearing split Gesuaaldo/Monteverdi lp



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Imean i like some MontVerdi at first but not al madrigals book, only the fiirst to miid, also lie is ''oeuvre majeure'' San Marco (something i have a memory blank) on naive witch is excellent .Until recently Monteverdi left me a so-so appreciation status, but this all change when i heard the fantastic argo label release 1970'' off these composer in a split, perhaps the utter magic of analogue did the charm or Mister Elliot Gardiner know how to play excellent Monteverdi. wow what an Lp really!

:tiphat:


----------

